# I have a new buddy!



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

My daughter found an egg the other day. We put it in a potted plant on our porch and it hatched yesterday.  The hatchling accepted a roach and a couple of mealworms from me already. This morning it is still there and now licking a piece of mushy banana that I offered it. If I put my hand out it has jumped on to me twice already. I hope it makes it through the winter even though it is an invasive species. I read that they can live around 16 years in the right conditions. All of the lizards I see here are invasive. I have had another outdoor lizard buddy, she was an injured Anolis sagrei that I tossed food at sometimes, she stuck around for a while and even reproduced on my porch. She would hitch a ride on my pants when I was spraying the porch with the hose. She would also jump on my hand but only for food. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome! That sounds like fun!


----------



## ismart (Oct 1, 2010)

Cool find!  I used to have a couple of Anolis equestris, when i was a kid. They made great pets!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very lucky! Those get to be beautiful adults!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks!  I have decided to use a net enclosure outdoors that is part shade and part sun throughout the day. I kept worrying about a bird getting it. When it gets big enough to avoid birds then it will be free. I pretty much want to get it through the winter. Unfortunately, on the way home from the store a few minutes ago, I found an injured adult. He was in the road and moving in an abnormal fashion. When I stopped and got out of the car I saw that he had a huge dragonfly in front of him. I took him and his prey home to rest on my porch or die. I saw that he has blood in his mouth. He is strong and can climb and hold on to the trunk of the plant in a normal position. He can also open and close his mouth. I am hoping that it is a minor injury, but it looks bad because he was probably struck by a car.  :angry: He doesn't appear to be injured in any other place but his mouth. The mouth looks normal to me, except for the blood. That armored head is pretty tough.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 7, 2010)

The injured anole has lived so far and actually has started eating for me. :blink: Unfortunately he is now blind.  I am surprised that he eats and drinks for me. When I have caught adults as a child and tried to keep them as pets, they refused food and I let them go after a couple of days. This one stays on my porch probably because he can't see where to go. The hatchling is pretty cool to watch, he made a threat display at me today when I first took him out for some free time. :lol: He eats and drinks well, and licks my fingers before I even get the food out.  These lizards have the softest skin I have ever felt. It reminds me of that white tape that is used for plumbing. :huh:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2010)

need pic, never seen them here.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 25, 2010)

The injured adult anole is doing better than ever. His eyes are healed and no longer crusty.  After cleaning his eyes up a few times with a moist swab, (the lizard seems to enjoy rubbung his bad eye up against the swab) the lizard can see from his left eye. He starts licking his chops when I approach him, and is a glutton for roaches. He also seems to enjoy getting rubbed and scratched on the more injured side of his head and lips, he will lean into the scratching. :lol:


----------

